# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سايت مپ

## shadecute

سلام دوستان 
من تحت فريم ورك يه پرتالي رو آماده كردم يه صورت ماژولار .
حدود  7 تا ماژول دارم كه هر كدوم كارخودشون رو انجام ميدن
حالا تو ساخت سايت مپ مشكل دارم نمي دونم اصلا از كجا بايد شروع كنم ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد كه چه مراحلي رو طي كنم كه تمام ماژول ها نيز تحت سايت مپ كار كنن

----------


## MMSHFE

سایت مپ که فقط یک فایل xml. هست. ارتباطش رو با کارکردن ماژولها تحت اون، متوجه نمیشم.

----------

